# How to verify a vin number?



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

I was looking at buy a 69 GTO. The guy gave me the vin, which is only 13 characters. I thought it was 17 characters, but I could be wrong. How can I verify it's the correct VIN?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

13 characters is correct.
For starters, if it's a hardtop, the vin should start 242379. 2 - pontiac, 42 - GTO, 37 hardtop(67 for convertible) and 9 - 1969


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

It's 237378k105714


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

That vin is for a '68 lemans hardtop......


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

Whats the give away? Aren't GTO's more expensive?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

The first 37 is lemans (should be 42 for a GTO) and the 8 is the year, '68. Have you seen it? Do you have a link to e-bay or craigslist?


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

gto


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

It's a '68 Lemans with a GTO hood that someone installed aftermarket hood pins. GTOs nor Lemans had pins. The rear tail lights are Lemans. and so is the engine. '68 GTOs came with 400s. Looks like someone was in the process of cloning it into a GTO. Most GTOs had an endura bumper like mine. Some did have chrome. Lemans had chrome.


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

So is the price too high?


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

I wanted a GTO, but I don't mind getting a LeMans. I just want to tell people I got something that it's not.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Nothing wrong with a Lemans. The seller is doing a little false advertising IMO. As far as the price, I think it's a little high, but, that's just my opinion. Hopefully others will weigh in with their opinions........


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

I agree there is nothing wrong with a LeMans. I just don't want to lie to people and tell them I got a GTO when it's actually a LeMans. Thanks for the information. I learned something today.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

He forgot to mention the engine is a Chevy 350,


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

I see there are a few misrepresentation here.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Basically the seller is asking a GTO price for a Lemans. My suggestion would be to go see the car and if it meets your expectations and work you are willing to put into it, then make an offer. For a Lemans it could be in the $4-5k range. I personally hate that it has a Chevy motor and that would factor into any offer I would make.


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

I wonder if the guy knows he doesn't have a real GTO given the fact that he gave the vin.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm seeing a $2500 car that needs about $15,000 to $20,000 worth of work to become an $8500 car. I recommend buying a car that is in good shape for around 6 to 10k. One that isn't in primer, isn't deceptive, and doesn't have a chevy engine in it.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I would not pay a nickel over $2000 for that Lemans... and that's only if it runs and drives well.

If the underside has any rust to speak of, I wouldn't even go that high.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

psilentchild said:


> I wonder if the guy knows he doesn't have a real GTO given the fact that he gave the vin.


Seems that the seller has had too many lapses with the facts. Go find a "regular" "242" GTO to start with. Just my 2 cents. Good luck.


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow. I guess that shows what I know. I was going to try and get it for $4000, but you guys are saying 2k.


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

My cousin told me about 5k for the car. He is a big time car guy, but I told him about the Chevy motor he immediately said $2500. I doubt this guy is willing to go that low if he is ask 6k for it; so it might be best to keep looking.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

geeteeohguy said:


> I'm seeing a $2500 car that needs about $15,000 to $20,000 worth of work to become an $8500 car. I recommend buying a car that is in good shape for around 6 to 10k. One that isn't in primer, isn't deceptive, and doesn't have a chevy engine in it.


:agree

Also, the TH350 wasn't available for Pontiac until 1969, original transmission for 68 Lemans was a manual, ST300 or TH400.


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the information, but I highly doubt this guy us willing to come down to the price you all is saying its worth. It might be best to wait on something else to pop up. I wouldn't mind getting it, but not at his asking price.


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

*here is a $3000 GTO*

Car for sale
Russ


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

and here is a closer to reality priced onefor $13K
68. GTO


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

russosborne said:


> Car for sale
> Russ


I saw that one, but I don't think it worth 3k.


----------

